# Team attempts to fill hole left by Jefferson



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks general manager John Hammond met with 6-foot-8 free-agent forward Josh Childress last week, an exploratory session where both sides gauged their interest in reaching a deal. For the Bucks to land Childress, they likely would have to work out a sign-and-trade arrangement with the Atlanta Hawks, the team that still holds his NBA rights.
> 
> Childress also has the option of returning to the Greek club Olympiakos, where he is playing on a three-year, $20 million contract. But he can opt out of that deal before next Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/50180622.html


----------



## muzzy (May 18, 2009)

I guess thats ok I haven't seen alot of childress play but If he can improve his shooting it will be a good signing


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Alexander hasn't learned anything.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

An Alexander - Mbah a Moute rotation would not be that bad.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

While I would love having Childress on the Bucks and Alexander is rather green behind the ears yet, I think this team could live with Mbah a Moute starting and Alexander coming of the bench.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Alexander is a bum...a bum with talent though.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

HB said:


> Alexander is a bum...a bum with talent though.


Yes, that's why he's so exasperating. If he ever gets it, he could be really, really good.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Joe Alexander would be best served to start in the d league, at this point he hasnt earned being a signifigant member of the rotation, he has as much raw athletic ability as anyone in the NBA, too bad his brain has caught up with his body


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

as i say that he has played very well the past 2 games


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why can't they just make Alexander a 4?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Why can't they just make Alexander a 4?


He's not really big enough to be a 4, that's why.

From the box scores, it seems his summer league is going okay, but summer league box scores can be so mis-leading.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

narek said:


> He's not really big enough to be a 4, that's why.
> 
> From the box scores, it seems his summer league is going okay, but summer league box scores can be so mis-leading.


He seems really huge whenever I watch him on television. Is he really too small? I haven't seen enough of him so I really am curious.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

The '93 Heat said:


> He seems really huge whenever I watch him on television. Is he really too small? I haven't seen enough of him so I really am curious.


lol, I thought he was 6'10" when I saw him in college.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

Joe can be that power 3 that can get a few minutes at the 4 spot. Think of a Rodney Rogers, Nocioni, Corliss Williamson type.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

briaN37 said:


> lol, I thought he was 6'10" when I saw him in college.


6'8", 230 pounds.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Too bad Meeks is too small to play SF, that kid's an explosive scorer or is it shooter? Still its nice to see the Bucks have locked him up to a 3 year contract already.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

HB said:


> Too bad Meeks is too small to play SF, that kid's an explosive scorer or is it shooter? Still its nice to see the Bucks have locked him up to a 3 year contract already.


im hoping Jennings bucks the trend of us drafting better in the second round than the first, either way i am excited, both have looked excellent so far this summer


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

also, meeks was an elite scorer in one of the elite conferances in the country... just like Michael Redd, idiotic that he fell to the 2nd


----------

